# I wish I can do this some day



## Gratt (Sep 7, 2012)

I know this is not 100% Amtrak related but I thought most AU members would like to see this really cool article fresh from the WSJ.

Railroad Buffs Get Stoked by Riding Obscure Routes 

I am so envious of anyone who has the time and money to be able to run around the country at the drop of a hat and catch these rare miles. :wub:

I would LOVE to do this before I get old and grey.

Who else feels the same way


----------



## Notelvis (Sep 7, 2012)

Me too.........

Though with a pair of excursions this year, I'm getting 360 rare miles.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 8, 2012)

On yeah, I love rare mileage too! Too bad I just don't have that much time.

I wonder what the Inside Gateway is?


----------

